# penalty for keeping Piranhas in FL??



## herefishyfishy

Ive decided to keep some piranhas... i live in FL... wats the worst that could happen?

(theyre illegal in FL btw)

thanks, AL


----------



## rbp 4 135

i would imagine consification, and some heavey fines, mabey jail time, depending on how tough they enforce the law.


----------



## spec-v

just don't tell anybody and you should be fine I am moving to florida in 3 months and I am planning to get P's when I get there


----------



## Phtstrat

I wouldn't be too worried about it. Unless fish and game hears about it, which is very unlikely, you'll be fine.

Even if someone found out you are keeping them, the cost of sending people to come and confiscate/euthanize the piranhas would be too much to be worth it.


----------



## kove32

Yea, just don't be stupid about it and you will be fine.


----------



## boozehound420

just dont get caught breeding them and releasing them into ponds









damn i hope my piranhas breed....guess where there goin!!!


----------



## waspride

Its not a problem i know quite a few people in fl that have had Ps with no problem.


----------



## spec-v

I gotta question can you get them shipped to florida or do I have to drive to tenn. the reason I ask is dosen't the airport check what come into florida??? thanks not trying to hijack the thread


----------



## GoJamieGo

spec-v said:


> I gotta question can you get them shipped to florida or do I have to drive to tenn. the reason I ask is dosen't the airport check what come into florida??? thanks not trying to hijack the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1036897[/snapback]​


Nope... They dont check to see what kind of fish they are.


----------



## Handikapped

im in MS and i know here p's are considered Bio-piracy (big fine) around 300 a fish and possibly felony's


----------



## ICrazyChrisI

Handikapped said:


> im in MS and i know here p's are considered Bio-piracy (big fine) around 300 a fish and possibly felony's
> [snapback]1037019[/snapback]​


Ouch thats heavy


----------



## WildRed

damn 300 a fish are you serious


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Phtstrat said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about it. Unless fish and game hears about it, which is very unlikely, you'll be fine.
> 
> Even if someone found out you are keeping them, the cost of sending people to come and confiscate/euthanize the piranhas would be too much to be worth it.
> [snapback]1036789[/snapback]​


The only way they'll hear about it is by visiting this post







Be smart dude. I believe its 150 bucks per fish 1st offense and 500 bucks per fish 2nd offense.


----------



## AzNP

its pretty naive if u think u wont get caught 
u gotta think of the worst consequences n it can get serious n troublesome if u get caught alot of money down the drain, dead fish, and possibly a charge

just dont brag about it to your friends, and dun even say ur in FL when u post ur pics on here imo


----------



## Natt King Shoal

spec-v said:


> I gotta question can you get them shipped to florida or do I have to drive to tenn. the reason I ask is dosen't the airport check what come into florida??? thanks not trying to hijack the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1036897[/snapback]​


Couldn't you label them as Pacus or Oscars? I doubt they would know the difference.


----------



## zrreber

The fine depends on the type of species of the Piranha i think... I could be wrong and just talking out of my ass... And it can be a felony


----------



## furious piranha

if u keep a sweet tank and neone sees it how can tehy fine u???? hahaa just dont tell anyone that has a high position in florida and ull be fine


----------



## mashunter18

Dude even if you did catch you they dont want to bother with one little guy anyway.

They want dealers and illegal importers into florida, not some dude stocking his tank.:nod:


----------



## r1dermon

exactly. they're not looking for the average joe fishkeeper. they're looking for the person that gives the average joe fishkeeper his illegal fish. lol. just tell them its a silver dollar. you'll be straight.


----------



## blindside

i agree, oh and tell everyone they are pacu :rasp:

ian


----------

